# Device to play video files in car?



## G8rfreak

I have a small LCD screen (320 x 240 or something like that) with DVD player in the car. I'd like to replace the DVD player with a device that could play video files, preferably off of SDHC cards.


I'm guessing options include iPod Nano, iPod Touch or some other version of iPod that can do video. My only issue there is the limited, non-expandable storage.


Is there something else out that could do this (other than a full-blown PC)? The general idea is to have a movie library in the car without having a stack of DVDs to keep the kids entertained.


----------



## yumagah99

I have a Zune 30 with a 3" screen. I used to joke about attaching it to my steering wheel with velcro to watch video as I drive. Illegal, of course, if it's within view of the driver.


But the basic idea works. There are some mp3/vid players with a 4.3" screen being sold by various retailers. They will play divx and other mp4 video formats, and they have a slot for micro SD cards. I have one with 8gb of memory, plus the card can fit another 8gb. 16gb of divx files is a lot of movies.


----------



## G8rfreak

I already have LCD screens for external display. I just need a device. Other than Zune and iPod and similar knock-offs, I haven't seen any different devices that play video off SDHC cards. Where have you seen them?


Ok, I just found the "Onda VX767". It has SDHC expansion slot and TV-out.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey,


Checkout our Micca Slim media player. It is barely larger than a 2.5" HDD drive case and you can install up to a 1TB 2.5" drive in it. Load it up with video, hook it up to your LCD screen and it'll do what you need it to.


There's a car power adapter available for it for car use. A lot of buyers get this for exactly the purpose you indicated.


Only drawback is that it does not support H.264/AVC or MKV files. But most DVD-quality videos are encoded in MPEG4/DivX/Xvid so this is not a issue for most.

http://content.miccastore.com/micca-slim


----------



## G8rfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/19009699
> 
> 
> Checkout our Micca Slim media player.



I'm so glad I posted my question on here! That is exactly the sort of thing I need! I even have a spare 750GB drive I can use in it. I think I'll be buying one.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G8rfreak* /forum/post/19009884
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I posted my question on here! That is exactly the sort of thing I need! I even have a spare 750GB drive I can use in it. I think I'll be buying one.



Glad to help!


Note that this player takes 2.5" notebook drives, so make sure your 750GB is of the 2.5" variety.


----------



## G8rfreak

Yes, I noticed later that it uses 2.5" HDD. I now see that it also has an SDHC slot, although being able to stick in a HDD is even better.

If you don't mind me asking one more question about the product, it appears from the manual that if you turn it off while a movie is playing (or the power is cut off because you turned off the car) that when powered back on it will automatically resume the movie without the need to push any buttons. Is that correct? That would be a killer feature for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, that is correct. This feature is really useful for car use, since when you turn the car off, say at a gas station, the last thing you want to do when you resume the trip is to find the movie again, press play, jump to where you left off - which you may not even know the time mark for.


Anyway, it truly works well for a car environment.


----------



## G8rfreak

Thanks. Just ordered one. Can't wait...not that I'll get to watch anything but I'll enjoy driving with quiet kids!


----------



## yumagah99

I am also glad that I found this thread. These media players look like a new product, I see besides Micca one or two other brands for sale at Amazon. Since the price is reasonable I will probably be looking for one in the near future.


----------



## [email protected]

I wanted to update this thread with something new:


We now have a Micca Slim-HD portable media player, it's slightly smaller than the Micca Slim, has an 2.5" internal drive bay, and plays 1080p full HD video, including MKV/H.264, WMV/VC1 and the various MPEG1/2/4 formats.


Take a look:

http://content.miccastore.com/micca-slim-hd


----------



## 4Dthinker

I'm enjoying the Pioneer double-din touchscreen head unit I put in my car. DVD/CD player, USB connection, SD-HC card slot, iPod music and video support with added cable. Two video inputs and two video outputs. Low and high level audio outs for front, rear and seperate subwoofer. Navigation too. I've got a rear camera installed, along with new front and rear speakers. A 10" TV on the ceiling. Bluetooth handsfree phone support with voice control too.


No, not inexpensive. Great deals can be found though. Best update I've ever put in a car though.


----------



## stsaf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/19009699
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> Checkout our Micca Slim media player. It is barely larger than a 2.5" HDD drive case and you can install up to a 1TB 2.5" drive in it. Load it up with video, hook it up to your LCD screen and it'll do what you need it to.
> 
> 
> There's a car power adapter available for it for car use. A lot of buyers get this for exactly the purpose you indicated.
> 
> 
> Only drawback is that it does not support H.264/AVC or MKV files. But most DVD-quality videos are encoded in MPEG4/DivX/Xvid so this is not a issue for most.
> 
> http://content.miccastore.com/micca-slim



Don't waste your money. The unit fails quickly---I've gone thru two in less than a year---and their support is poor.


----------



## G8rfreak

I've had mine since August 2010 (almost a year) and it's still working. I could see it failing quicker if kept in a car that sits in the hot sun all day or gets bumped around a lot. It doesn't strike me as the most durable device but mine has served us well so far.


----------



## [email protected]

About our support, if your Micca Slim is defective, we would have offered you an opportunity to swap it out under our extended exchange program. This program is available to all owners.


----------

